# Lightroom as a Digital Asset Management Tool



## BoglePhoto (Dec 3, 2007)

Is anybody considering Lightroom as a Digital Asset Management {DAM} Tool? I am struggling with cataloging and the old shoe box of photos mentality, and am working through Peter Krogh's book, and it seems that Lightroom could [or can] be a DAM product. I have seen issues with IView Meida Pro and the MS takeover and Media Expressions, and wonder if anyone has been using Lightroom as the DAM tool, and if so, what are the shortcomings or great features to look at, and how you are using it. Any suggestions are welcomed.

Bill


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 3, 2007)

This is what the Library module in Lightroom is designed to provide. You can go to this website to obtain info on the use of the various modules. There are several video tutorials. 
http://lightroom-news.com/

One thing it does not provide for is multiple users over a network.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 3, 2007)

I use LR to manage all my image files and at last have some sort of organisation which allows easy access to them.
All files are now stored in year/month/day/shoot folders and in LR I can move or rename them on the HD easily. For more complex sorting I use metadata along with collections.


----------



## BoglePhoto (Dec 3, 2007)

I guess I had overlooked one item when Microsoft bought IView Media Pro which was that Microsoft sees no benefit in making a MAC platform. My daughter uses a Mac, and if I had it to start over again [and after this year's battle with a buggy XP machine and a new Vista machine, it was almost time to start over] I would probably be with a mac. I assume that Media Expressions does not want to run well with Bootcamp or other platform converters. 

I guess what is left is what application will come to the forefront to meet these needs? It seems like Adobe would see the value in this, but it did not purchase I View Media Pro. With Apeture holding the mac only side, it seems like Lightroom would be the best choice. 

I have a number of years of old files that I am now starting to work through following Peter's book. I may opt to do this alternating with my new work, where I would concentrate my efforts and good practices, and work on the older files/folders/ etc. when I can. 

Does this sound like a strategy?

Bill


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 3, 2007)

Bill, I've only ever used Macs and I think LR is just great, especially the crossover with PS. My files are the best organised ever!!
Your strategy sounds good, I am still working through the old stuff and it will be a cold winter when I start scanning the thousands of Kodachromes in boxes!!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 3, 2007)

Kiwigeoff;4'41 said:
			
		

> I am still working through the old stuff and it will be a cold winter when I start scanning the thousands of Kodachromes in boxes!!



Just think, up here on top of the world, you could start now! It's below '°C and 4'mph winds. :shock:

....brad   (I shoulda' put it in the lounge)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 3, 2007)

In a similar vein, among my digital assets needing management are all the family photos, both digital shots(raw and jpg) and scans.

Any thoughts on managing those, while maintaining the ability for sharing with household non-LR users, who can't view the processed raws?

Clearly, I can set up catalog(s) of legacy 'family' stuff that was originally shot or scanned in jpg/tif.

So how to proceed, now that I've converted completely to raw shooting?
I can forsee that keeping my raws and the jpg's exported for family consumption sync'd is going to be a pain.  Currently, I sort of manage the raws (a categorization work in progress) and let the exports coexsist in the same folders.  I don't particularly like it, but I when I fix it, I want to get it right the first time.  

I can't be the only one, suggestions?


.....brad


----------



## lancehankins (Dec 4, 2007)

Suggest you got to the Forum Peter Krogh set up as a support place for his DAM book. (God, I love saying that. - Yes, I'm easily amused...) He has a Lightroom as DAM tool section here:
http://thedambook.com/smf/index.php?board=15.'

Take a look and see if some of the questions posed here are answered there. I'm just getting started with this DAM stuff and between Peter's book and the web site hope I can get a system up and running that will allow me to sleep at night without worrying about shoe boxes full of CDs and DVDs under my bed and what do I save if the house catches fire, and ...


----------



## ernie (Dec 4, 2007)

Extensis Portfolio is another option. I use it, although nowhere near what it is capable of. In fact, that is it's only drawback, it's too complicated for simple minds like mine.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 4, 2007)

Easily amused, heh. Well there's something fishy with your signature. That's for sure, Lance!

Hee hee.







Don


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 4, 2007)

Brad Snyder;4'43 said:
			
		

> In a similar vein, among my digital assets needing management are all the family photos, both digital shots(raw and jpg) and scans.
> 
> Any thoughts on managing those, while maintaining the ability for sharing with household non-LR users, who can't view the processed raws?



I create Collections and then export them using the web module. Those galleries are then moved onto a local Linux server where the family can view them using their machine and browser of choice. This way, I don't need to worry about managing the exports. I've even got wireless in the house so no-one needs to be in my office to view them.

You don't have to use Linux. I think Windows comes with a web server of sorts and I'm sure the Mac must.


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 4, 2007)

As part of OSX, Mac has an Apache server running on it. Nice.



Don


----------



## Mick Seymour (Dec 4, 2007)

DonRicklin;4'73 said:
			
		

> As part of OSX, Mac has an Apache server running on it.



Brad, go get that Mac.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I've got Apache running on my XP machine for experiments like this.
It's within my skill set, but maybe not my time budget. 

I start saving my pennies for the Mac .....brad


----------



## kayotte (Dec 5, 2007)

This may sound a little lame but I setup my wifes computer with Google's free Picasa program. It's very intuitive and has a few nice retouching tricks that she can play with and then print on her printer. I store all my digital pictures on a NAS drive and then she can access it from her PC.


----------

